# Mon macbook ne reconnais plus mes clef USB



## nonodu45 (19 Mai 2009)

Bonjour. Ce matin, j'ai voulu mettre des fichiers sur ma clef USB 8go mais l'image dique n'est pas apparue sur le bureau de mon macbook (sous léopard). J'ai alors essayer avec trois autre clefs (1go, 4 go et 8go) et aucune n'est reconnu. J'ai ensuite essyaé sur un ordi de bureau sous ubuntu et là elles sont toutes reconnues. Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui se passe ?


----------



## nonodu45 (20 Mai 2009)

J'ai eu hier des choses nouvelles : mon ordi détecte mes clé mais seulement si je les connecte avant de l'allumer. Je peux ensuite les détecter encore quelques minutes et après elles ne sont plus détectées. Quelqu'un aurait une explication ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2009)

nonodu45 a dit:


> J'ai eu hier des choses nouvelles : mon ordi détecte mes clé mais seulement si je les connecte avant de l'allumer. Je peux ensuite les détecter encore quelques minutes et après elles ne sont plus détectées. Quelqu'un aurait une explication ?



Tu n'aurais pas eu, à un moment ou un autre, un message d'alerte de consommation électrique excessive sur un port USB ? Essaie toujours de réinitialiser l'équivalent de la PMU (je me souviens plus du nom que ça a sur les Mac Intel) de ton MacBook !


----------



## nonodu45 (22 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai eu aucun message d'alerte et la réinitialisation du PMU n'a rien donné ! Mais merci quand même Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2009)

Et si tu branches ta clé USB via un hub alimenté, ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## nonodu45 (18 Juin 2009)

non, rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

nonodu45 a dit:


> non, rien



Alors ça sent le contrôleur USB en train de claquer, ça, au vu des symptômes dont tu nous fait part, on dirait que dès que la puce chauffe, elle ne fournit plus d'alimentation ! Il est encore sous garantie, ton MacBook ?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juin 2009)

bon, c'est con, mais on ne sait jamais: 

que dit l'utilitaire de disque ?

parce qui si ça se trouve, c'est seulement le finder qui ne les affiche plus ! 

Et d'autres périphs fonctionnent sur cet usb ?


----------



## nonodu45 (18 Juin 2009)

J'ai une caméra et un appareil photo numériques mais ça fait pareil ! Je signale qui sur mon macbook, il y a deux prises USB et cela fait ça sur les deux !
Et je ne crois pas qu'il soit encore sous garantie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

nonodu45 a dit:


> J'ai une caméra et un appareil photo numériques mais ça fait pareil ! Je signale qui sur mon macbook, il y a deux prises USB et cela fait ça sur les deux !
> Et je ne crois pas qu'il soit encore sous garantie.



Dommage, car tout ça dégage une forte odeur de "retour S.A.V.", ça sent le changement de carte mère !


----------



## nonodu45 (25 Juin 2009)

Je signale qu'en parallèle, j'ai un autre problème dont il est sujet dans ce post : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/je-ne-peux-plus-arreter-mon-macbook-267456.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

nonodu45 a dit:


> Je signale qu'en parallèle, j'ai un autre problème dont il est sujet dans ce post : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/je-ne-peux-plus-arreter-mon-macbook-267456.html



Ce qui confirme  l'idée de mon post précédent !

S'il y en a un près de chez toi, tu peux essayer ces gens là !


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Ouais :mouais: ça sent de pire en pire pour ton MB. Le premier truk que je ferais c'est déjà de reinstaller Léo après je verais et aussi enlève ta batterie


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ouais :mouais: ça sent de pire en pire pour ton MB. Le premier truk que je ferais c'est déjà de reinstaller Léo après je verais et aussi enlève ta batterie



En voilà, une idée, ôter la batterie ne lui servira à rien


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En voilà, une idée, ôter la batterie ne lui servira à rien



voir autre discussion


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> voir autre discussion



J'ai vu l'autre discussion, et je confirme, ôter la batterie ne sert à rien ! S'il ôte la batterie et que ça fonctionne (alors que ça ne fonctionne pas avec), ça signifie "direction SAV", et s'il ôte la batterie et que ça ne fonctionne  toujours pas, ça signifie aussi "direction SAV", donc ôter la batterie ne présente pour lui, aucun intérêt !


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2009)

De voir si l'electronique de la batterie ne poserai pas de problème et n'empecherai pas l'ordi de fonctionner normalement, chose qui m'est déjà arriver ...


----------



## nonodu45 (30 Juin 2009)

ça fais un bout de temps que j'ai retiré la batterie et ça merde pareille


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

Et pour cause, si l'électronique de la batterie est HS elle ne répond pas correctement à la PMU (ou ce qui en tient lieu sur les Mac Intel), et celle ci la neutralise, donc &#8230;


----------



## nonodu45 (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonne nouvelle : il m'a suffit d'installer snow leopard pour que tous mes problèmes disparaissent !! Merci à tous.


----------

